# Mini Slingshot nut & bolt mod



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

I like these Chinese Steel Framed slingshots, I do not care for the tubes. I set this little guy up for full butterfly, 5/8"×3/8"×10 with thin red rubber from ether Wally World or Target. For 8mm's. With a few nuts, blots, & washers from my shop. I prefer the washers a bit smaller but is what I had & avoiding the hardware store.

I have another Frame I bent set up this way too, I will post a photo of that one as well after I take one.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Perfect


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Here is a Frame I bent out of some thick steel wire awhile ago.

I made it with tube & chains in mind. This worked great with the Northern tool score $5.00 slingshot originally posted by "Raventree78" So I tried it on this old guy, Works great. You can use it for OTT or TTF fixed. I have this one set up for TTF butterfly bbs  I will probably move it back to OTT but wanted to give this a try.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I have not had the luxury of trying this setup, but always thought it looked like a clean setup.


----------

